# Hive 2 is here!!!



## D Halgren (May 23, 2019)

Get to work @TheUnfinished


----------



## TheUnfinished (May 24, 2019)

D Halgren said:


> Get to work @TheUnfinished


Who do you think you are? My Mum?! :D


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (May 24, 2019)

And clean up your room !


----------



## D Halgren (May 24, 2019)

TheUnfinished said:


> Who do you think you are? My Mum?! :D


But, I just want to give you money

It sounds amazing, too! Urs has really knocked it out of the park!


----------



## TheUnfinished (May 24, 2019)

D Halgren said:


> But, I just want to give you money
> 
> It sounds amazing, too! Urs has really knocked it out of the park!


You can give me money whenever you want to...


----------



## D Halgren (May 24, 2019)

TheUnfinished said:


> You can give me money whenever you want to...


I have a feeling that will be happening soon


----------



## WindcryMusic (May 24, 2019)

I got the Hive 2 update as well, and from what I have seen so far, it is terrific.

Now if Urs can just finish up Zebra 3 ...


----------



## D Halgren (May 24, 2019)

WindcryMusic said:


> I got the Hive 2 update as well, and from what I have seen so far, it is terrific.
> 
> Now if Urs can just finish up Zebra 3 ...


That's next on the list and he seems pretty motivated!


----------

